# HOPE FOR IBS-C



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi guys i have been posting for a short while. This is my LAST post.I suggest that you try *YOGA AND PRANAYAM * along with whichever form of treatment you are using. Yoga and pranayam work for me and they(along with a "healthy diet") might help to to be free of medicines and get BM/stools naturally,all by yourself. I also used homeopathy , which helped to reduce acidity a little. As of today my constipation has not ended, but its reduced significantly and i am recovering well. Yoga is slow you know.*ONE LAST PLEA* - MANY GUYS DON'T WANT TO *TRY* YOGA AND PRANAYAM BECAUSE IT INVOLVES EFFORT AND "DISCIPLINE" - DONT FALL INTO THAT MINDSET-TRAP. I thought that way initially. Just read about it and see the videos i posted. Then, ask people,consult doctors etc and decide if you want to do it.*my post and some tips :* (*see and hear the videos carefully and patiently, you will find a wealth of information in them*)http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/132918-my-perspective-and-personal-experiences-with-ibs-c-and-fistula/I hope that you all become independent of medicines and live happy,healthy lives. I hope that you benefit from my suggestions. Yoga & pranayam(+"HEALTHY" DIET)are "slow", but they strengthen your gut, tone your system and make it stronger etc, thereby reducing or even obviating the need for laxatives.*NOTE -* AS is with any form of physical exercise, consult your physician and/or yoga instructor before you try doing yoga on your own. Do yoga and pranayam,keep your spirits high, have a "healthy" diet, and exercise regularly. You will definitely get some relief. G00D BYE MY IBS-C "BUDDIES" .G0 KiCK S0ME iBS-C a$$ !!! (my first an last expletive here







)PS : added on 28 dec,2011TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO WISH TO READ MY POST -The pranayam and yoga "exercises" in the 1st video are VERY SIMPLE and dont require you to do all those "challenging" contortions that you may have seen on tv, in books etc. You can use these practices as some sort of a "booster" along with the treatment you are already taking/the one that is working for you. Ask your doctor AND a respected pranayam (&yoga) teacher if you can try them. If your doctor is unaware of them(especially pranayam), tell him about it . That way he/she will have two more "tools" in his arsenal against ibs-c.Also, try to keep the unhappiness out. You may be already feeling miserable, ibs-c is like that. But, being unhappy will only add to your misery. Try to smile and laugh.Avoid being alone and "without work/hobby" - thats when then negative thoughts and self-pity come gushing into the mind. Hang out with people who are good natured and humorous. Avoid those who are always criticizing and lamenting (unreasonably).


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

raym0nd said:


> to the admin/moderators - please delete my account...bye and keep up the good work.


Sounds like useful advice, but I'm wondering if Raymond was a happy customer!


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> Sounds like useful advice, but I'm wondering if Raymond was a happy customer!


It seems that you are saying that i am not satisfied with what i tried . WELL I AM SATISFIED...I assumed that my posts will remain here after my account is "deleted". Some folks just rejected yoga outright,without even having a look at it or on the basis of preconceived notions. Also,it seems that pills and capsules are generally preferred. Too bad, Yoga just cant match the speed of laxatives,anti-acid tablets and the like. It was then that i realized that MY SUGGESTIONS WERE NOT WHAT PEOPLE WERE LOOKING FOR. So, i decided that i had done enough,said what I had to say. Now i have to leave. I will remove the last line from my post because it gives the impression that yoga did not work for me. I dont want that to prevent anybody from having a look at yoga.And i saw your story of recovery, i will try that too - again,this has nothing to do with the effectiveness of yoga and pranayam in my case. Yoga has other benefits too, besides making the gut stronger and digestion better.So,i guess it will be helpful to try your approach along with mine. Thanks for your experiences. I agree that a lot of things become easier by "controlling" the mind. HOWEVER , if the cause of ibs-c in someone has something to do with the body(and not the mind), I GUESS yoga and pranayam could be a way out. good bye and good luck to all.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

raym0nd said:


> And i saw your story of recovery, i will try that too - again,this has nothing to do with the effectiveness of yoga and pranayam in my case. Yoga has other benefits too, besides making the gut stronger and digestion better.So,i guess it will be helpful to try your approach along with mine. Thanks for your experiences. I agree that a lot of things become easier by "controlling" the mind.


If yoga and Paranayam is working for you, I personally wouldn't interfere with that. Had I NOT succeeded with TMS theory (finding a connection between the mind and the gut), yoga therapy would have been my next choice.All the best


----------



## january17 (Aug 18, 2010)

You have to understand, though, that just because yoga works for you, doesn't mean it will work for all people with IBS-C. My "IBS-C" symptoms were caused by severe Celiac Disease and a bunch of related food allergies and intolerances that I had developed as a result. All the yoga in the world wasn't going to relieve my symptoms. I could have done yoga for hours every day but it wasn't going to cure the damage being done to my intestines that was, in turn, causing the constipation.Not everyone takes laxatives because they're the cheap, easy way out. Some people genuinely do need them to get by. Yes, some of them can be dangerous. Yes, they can alter your body's chemistry. But sometimes that's the only alternative available.The best you can do is offer your suggestions for what's worked for you but you also have to realize that your cure might not be someone else's cure.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

january17 said:


> You have to understand, though, that just because yoga works for you, doesn't mean it will work for all people with IBS-C.


When I had "IBS" in 2005, I had a host of internal examinations (which came up clear) and then tried everything possible to get relief;Traditional Chinese Medicine, Naturopathic, Homeopathic, Ayurvedic, Acuuncture, Massage, Swimming, exercising, supplements, probiotics, diets, food diaries etc.None of them helped me personally, but at least I gave it a go. There is an extreme reluctance on this site to try anything different. Yoga was not on my list, but I would recommend this first, above all the other treatments listed, since discovering the mind-gut connection.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have had ibs-c for about forty-eight years. i have practiced meditation on a daily basis for over thirty-five years and yoga for about twenty five years. and while i cannot begin to say enough positive things about the benfits of meditation and yoga---they strenghten mind and body, provide mental clarity, peace and relaxation as well as reinforce spirituality--they can be life changing--they did not improve my ibs-c which has steadily grown worse over the years. now, on my doc's advice, i take laxatives on a daily basis and that has definitely helped. i do like to believe that meditation and yoga may have possibly prevented my ibs from becoming much worse than it is right now. and meditation has certainly lowered my blood pressure and helped considerably with anxiety and stress. and i certainly do not mean to imply that these practices will not help people with their ibs--after all, we're all so very different in how our bodies and minds react to things--believe me, anything and everything is worth a try when it comes to dealing with ibs. but i just wanted to say, as january mentioned, that some of us--despite all the meditation and yoga we can do--still may need help with medications.


----------



## january17 (Aug 18, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> When I had "IBS" in 2005, I had a host of internal examinations (which came up clear) and then tried everything possible to get relief;Traditional Chinese Medicine, Naturopathic, Homeopathic, Ayurvedic, Acuuncture, Massage, Swimming, exercising, supplements, probiotics, diets, food diaries etc.None of them helped me personally, but at least I gave it a go. There is an extreme reluctance on this site to try anything different. Yoga is not on the list, but I would recommend this first above all the other treatments listed, since discovery the mind-gut connection.


I agree and I did the natural rigmarole too - naturopathy, homeopathy, meditation, supplements, yoga, exercise. But my point is that you can only lead a horse to water (not that I'm calling any of these fine people "horses") and it's not really fair to keep browbeating someone who's already suffering, telling them that all they need is yoga and that taking laxatives is going to do permanent damage. I've practiced yoga and it's certainly not an effective treatment for Celiac Disease.When I was sick, I appreciated all possibilities and points of view and tried everything I could to alleviate my symptoms but I don't regret taking an osmotic one bit. It kept me out of the hospital. People should attempt to minimize laxative use but I don't think laxatives should be turned into the boogey monster. I'm not discounting Raymond's posts at all. It's encouraging that someone can find relief from their symptoms with such a safe, healthy approach but it's certainly not a one-size fits all deal.And it's certainly not fair to frighten people who are already frightened.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

January, I was particularly interested in your story of having severe IBS-C from Coeliac disease. I was just wondering how you were diagnosed? Was it by a blood test or a biopsy? The only reason I ask is that I seem to have quite a severe reaction to gluten - even oats but the blood test came back negative. Is it possible to have false negative results for Coeliac disease? I was eating gluten containing products intermittently but not everyday so I'm wondering if that maybe influenced it? I also had an OGD done in hospital, which was again negative, but I was wondering whether or not they go down far enough to see changes in the villi in the small intestine?Sorry these are questions I should probably be asking a doctor but I'm just interested talking to someone who actually has Coeliac disease.Think I ticked Raymond off, he replied to one of my messages about Resolor, a new prokinetic drug and he suggested yoga and various other alternative therapies and I said it wasn't really for me. I wish I could find a natural cure to my IBS-C but I have developed bowel obstructions 6-7 in the space of a year which leads me to believe its more of a mechanical problem with my bowels than a psychological one.


----------



## january17 (Aug 18, 2010)

em_t said:


> January, I was particularly interested in your story of having severe IBS-C from Coeliac disease. I was just wondering how you were diagnosed? Was it by a blood test or a biopsy? The only reason I ask is that I seem to have quite a severe reaction to gluten - even oats but the blood test came back negative. Is it possible to have false negative results for Coeliac disease? I was eating gluten containing products intermittently but not everyday so I'm wondering if that maybe influenced it? I also had an OGD done in hospital, which was again negative, but I was wondering whether or not they go down far enough to see changes in the villi in the small intestine?Sorry these are questions I should probably be asking a doctor but I'm just interested talking to someone who actually has Coeliac disease.Think I ticked Raymond off, he replied to one of my messages about Resolor, a new prokinetic drug and he suggested yoga and various other alternative therapies and I said it wasn't really for me. I wish I could find a natural cure to my IBS-C but I have developed bowel obstructions 6-7 in the space of a year which leads me to believe its more of a mechanical problem with my bowels than a psychological one.


Em, I was diagnosed initially by a positive blood test and then confirmed with an endoscopy biopsy that showed flattening of the villi.Yes! A Celiac blood test can come back with a false negative. In the United States, it's a 20% false negative rate. An endoscopy itself won't show Celiac because blunting of the villi can only be seen under a microscope in a lab. Even a biopsy can have a false negative rate because it's dependent on the actual biopsies taken by the doctor - if they happen to biopsy an area that doesn't have any blunting, it won't show damage. The biopsy is generally considered the "gold standard" of Celiac diagnosis but it's as foolproof as the people running the test.People are encouraged to be on a full diet of gluten before being tested - as in, at least three slices of wheat bread for two to three months. A blood test is looking for the antibodies your body produces against gluten since Celiac Disease is basically your body going to war against what it sees as a poison. If you're eating none or limited amounts, it can definitely effect the tests.Finally, Celiac tests only show just that: Celiac Disease. They don't show non-Celiac gluten intolerance which can exhibit the exact same symptoms but without the antibody production or villi blunting. My feeling has always been: listen to your body. If you have a reaction to something, don't eat it. I try to bite my tongue when I see someone says they continue eating gluten just because they got a negative test result without even trying a diligent gluten-free diet for a few months. I don't know what the board's policy is on linking to other sites is but there's a fantastic, very active forum for people with Celiac Disease and non-Celiac gluten intolerance that has been an invaluable resource since my diagnosis. Some of the members received negative blood tests and/or biopsies but positive dietary responses. If you'd like the link, I can send it to you.Don't apologize about asking questions. I've been living with Celiac Disease for quite some time and manage it very well. 97% of people with Celiac are undiagnosed for a variety of reasons and there are even more out there with gluten intolerances. Unfortunately, Celiac and gluten intolerance are still not widely recognized or even understood by a lot of doctors. If I can help, I absolutely will.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it is a useful resource you can post a link to it once in a while when it is appropriate.We have blocked people/site names when we get people who was spamming the site with links to another site and only post in order to put up links to a given site.


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

One things is for sure...yoga is wonderful for everything, and it will definitely help you better cope with the stress of IBS. It relaxes your whole body.My gastro doctor said to do lower body exercises for 45 min to 1 hour everyday. She explained that swimming would not be good, while walking or an elliptical machine would be good. I'm doing the walking since I don't have access to an elliptical machine. So, there is difference in which exercises are helpful and which are not.


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

So many replies...There has been a lot of criticism, some of which is unfair.Criticism i accept :1)I accept that i have been pushy and indulged in some browbeating - sorry for that.2)Discouraging laxatives - I admit that i have a disliking for laxatives. But i want to clarify that i never said that laxatives must not be used or that they are the boogey monster. I only suggested that they should be avoided if possible, or used "carefully". (em_t - special sorry to you for the rough reply)Criticism that i feel is unfair :


january17 said:


> You have to understand, though, that just because yoga works for you, doesn't mean it will work for all people with IBS-C.........telling them that all they need is yoga and that taking laxatives is going to do permanent damage. I've practiced yoga and it's certainly not an effective treatment for Celiac Disease.


1)I have never claimed that yoga and pranayam will cure all ibs-c people.The first few lines in my link clearly mention that my way is not the only/ultimate answer to ibs-c. I have also mentioned pranayam which is different from yoga. To put it crudely, pranayam is like "breathing exercises". A good intake of air/oxygen is beneficial for anyone, whether you have disease or not. Some problems (again - not necessarily ibs-c) can be reduced by just "breathing properly". ________________________________________________________________________________________________[email protected]jackmat - thank you for your patience and kind replies. You have made an important point - in some cases a problem is just mental/"self created". I have to reduce my anxiety. I think your tips may be the "missing piece in my puzzle"[email protected] - please read my post,the link above and see the videos before you make sweeping remarks. An important note - To get maximum benefit from pranayam and yoga, one has to follow the "sattvic" diet. Even i am not able to follow it strictly/completely. But I eat "light", "healthy" meals. I dont eat fast-food and foods that my body cant handle well(as of now). If a person gets well by eating a sattvic diet and doing pranayam and yoga,there is nothing stopping that person from getting constipation again if he/she resumes "bad" dietary habits and a "bad" lifestyle. If one does not do pranayam and yoga "properly" and does not follow a complementary diet(and "good" conduct), then it DOING IT IS USELESS,or even harmful. As an aside, some medicines in ayurveda are consumed with milk.Those who have problems with milk, wheat etc should ask if they can be had with water or as is. They may try to find out if their reaction is temporary or permanent. ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO WISH TO READ MY POST - The pranayam and yoga "exercises" in the 1st video are VERY SIMPLE and dont require you to do all those "challenging" contortions that you may have seen on tv, in books etc. You can use these practices as some sort of a "booster" along with the treatment you are already taking/the one that is working for you. Ask your doctor AND a respected pranayam (&yoga) teacher if you can try them. If your doctor is unaware of them(especially pranayam), tell him about it . That way he/she will have two more "tools" in his arsenal against ibs-c.Also, try to keep the unhappiness out. You may be already feeling miserable, ibs-c is like that. But, being unhappy will only add to your misery. Try to smile and laugh. Avoid being alone and "without work/hobby" - thats when then negative thoughts and self-pity come gushing into the mind. Hang out with people who are good natured and humorous. Avoid those who are always criticizing and lamenting (unreasonably). A sincere thanks to my critics for pointing out my faults. good luck and good health to you all.


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

january17 said:


> Unfortunately, Celiac and gluten intolerance are still not widely recognized or even understood by a lot of doctors.


If i can find the time ( busy days ahead), then i will try to get some new info on that one. But i am not making any claims or promises.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

raym0nd said:


> in some cases a problem is just mental/"self created". I have to reduce my anxiety. I think your tips may be the "missing piece in my puzzle".


Raymond,If you can reduce anxiety thats fine, but the most important issue is that you realise that anxiety is the CAUSE. If you tell yourself, when you have bowel issues, that anxiety is causing it, NOT abnormalities in the bowel, you may be surprised what happens in the days and weeks that follow..While positive thought can heal you, negative thought can poison you.


----------



## january17 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you, Kathleen.The best resource for Celiac Disease and gluten intolerance is the forum at celiac.com. It's a great community of people dealing with being gluten-free. There's also a great deal of talk about other food intolerances. They're very helpful and always willing to answer questions.


----------



## january17 (Aug 18, 2010)

raym0nd said:


> @january17 - please read my post,the link above and see the videos before you make sweeping remarks.


As I said, I'm glad you found something that worked for you. I really am. It took me a long time to get to the root of my problems and I'm thrilled when someone else makes the same connection. I was just pointing out that, for others, it may do absolutely nothing for their IBS-C symptoms.I didn't say it wasn't worth trying or even practicing regardless of whether not it alleviates their C. My intention wasn't to make "sweeping statements," just to offer another point of view through my experiences. Isn't that the point of a forum like this? For everyone to get together and offer what's worked or hasn't worked for them? And now we've both done that. For you, you've found relief through yoga, meditation, and a clean diet. For me, I found relief through the diagnosis of a disease, multiple food intolerances, and vitamin deficiencies. Hopefully our combined experiences can give other members ideas on what to attempt next.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for that January, very informative! I will definitely check out the Coeliac boards, even if I'm not diagnosed with Coeliac disease it might give me a few meal ideas for non gluten containing foods!I'm just worried that because I have been limiting the amount of gluten containing food I've been eaten that I could have been given a false negative. The surgeon did take biopsies during the endoscopy, but as far as I know these were only from the stomach, not the small intestine - must check on that! Going to try and reduce the amount of wheat and other gluten containing foods I eat and see how I get on. My GP was very dismissive about people with IBS-C having Coeliac disease because it usually presents with chronic diarrhoea, but from what I've read this isn't necessarily so.


----------



## january17 (Aug 18, 2010)

em_t said:


> My GP was very dismissive about people with IBS-C having Coeliac disease because it usually presents with chronic diarrhoea, but from what I've read this isn't necessarily so.


It absolutely isn't necessarily so. Hence the 97% undiagnosed rate. Some Celiacs have diarrhea, some have constipation, some have neither. I've met people who were diagnosed with MS that was later attributed to Celiac and there symptoms vanished after going gluten-free. There's a frightening lack of education in the medical community about this disease that's running rampant.


----------

